# CT Trail - Awesome



## MyGalSal (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi....If you are from CT, I just rode at Mansfield Hollow State Park. It was gorgeous!

Any CT trial riders out there?


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am! See anything cool?


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i rode at MHSP a few years ago.


----------



## MyGalSal (Apr 8, 2009)

It was beautiful.......vistas were nice around the lake and would like to plan a Fall ride next year when the trees are in color. Do you have any other suggestions for CT trail riding?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Steep Rock in Middlebury? I think.

Bluff Point, Groton if your horse is cool with water, planes and dogs. 

Hammonassett during the off season

Larkin Trail in Southbury

Newtown has some new Bridal trails being cleared as we speak. They'll be announced in the newspaper this week. I'm personally thrilled about these since my current barn has direct access. 

Fairfield Beach - Only during low tide, ride very responsibly. The locals have been trying to get that shut down for years and are just begging for an excuse.

East Haddam - the name escapes me. It's something long and indian like sounding. I'm sure it will come to me at 3:00 am. 

Are you new to CT?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry to repost, but is Machimoodus State Park in East Haddam!


----------



## MyGalSal (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, moved here a few months ago.


----------



## MyGalSal (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry to write again, but I am looking for a good reference for a boarding stable in the Durham area again. Want something back yard as I don't require an indoor and leave my horse out 24/7...(outbuilding) required so that she can get out of the weather. Much healthier that way. Don't want to spend more than $500. Don't blanket either...Suggestions?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I sent you a PM about barns.


----------

